# Need Advice On A Good After Market Electric Front Jack



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm already getting tired of cranking the front end of my 2012 292bh up and down by hand. Any suggestions on a good, dependable aftermarket electric jack??


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

There are only two real choices: The Barker VIP 3000 and the Barker VIP 3500.

The 3000 has a lower weight capacity and extension than the 3500. Most folks will do just fine with the 3000. I've had both, and currenly have a 3500.

Here's the *LINK*


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

raynardo said:


> There are only two real choices...


Well.... I suppose everyone has their opinion.

I have been very happy with my Husky HB4500R Brute Power Jack. It has an extendable foot which means less blocking under the pad and it has a handy remote so you can be standing next to your level and adjust the jack without having to run back and forth. And with 4500 lbs capacity, I have no problems lifting the rear of my F350 with a bed full of gear to set the Equalizer bars.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

If you go the Husky route, here's a much better price:

http://amzn.to/KqCmle


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

raynardo said:


> If you go the Husky route, here's a much better price:
> 
> http://amzn.to/KqCmle


Price is better but there is no remote with this one. Just sayin'!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Leedek said:


> Price is better but there is no remote with this one. Just sayin'!


I'm just sayin' $150 for a remote is a bit steep, when you take into consideration the price differential and shipping. Since I have Amazon Prime, I don't pay anything for two-day shipping.

On a side note, the discounted price of a Barker jack is almost 20% higher than the discounted price of a Husky jack. My momma always told me you always get what you pay for. And I always listen to my momma!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

No problems at all with our Barker VIP 3500 in the year that it's been on our trailer. I got the 24" stroke version and that works well with our steep driveway. A lot of people like the Atwood jacks as well. I would say to watch out for the Ultra-Fab jacks. The couple I've had were complete junk and literally fell apart.


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

Also have the Husky brute. I really like the adjustable extension simply because it is quick and easy and no extra blocking. The unit seems, well, like a brute! We have the 301BQ and it doesn't even strain the jack. The old TT we had a lesser elec jack that actually skipped a gear every now and then. Not sure if all the jacks are like this but the Brute automatically shuts off at the end of stroke both up and down...this really will help in protecting your investment. Good Luck!


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! My next question is what size should I get? 18" or 24"?? Does anyone know what size the stock hand crank has for a measurement???


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Stock jacks usually have an 18" stroke.


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

I installed the Barker 24 inch 3500 lb model, works great and couldn't be happier.

Keith


----------



## retread (Apr 9, 2012)

Have the Husky brute also, got the bigger 4500 model. It took about 45 min to install, had to remove the propane tanks to get at the battery. Hooked up while attached to truck, made it easier.

This jack has a holder for your trailer plug for storage, I had to remove mine due the tank cover being next the jack back. I actually had to push the cover in some to get them on, at least it will not blow off.

It makes all the difference in hitching up, no more cranking (I did enough of that with the popup). The flip side is do not loose battery power.... I wonder i should carry the old crank one as a backup/counter weight....


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Power issue w/an elec. jack: The hot goes to the jack motor, but the return to the battery (the ground) is via the frame of the TT tongue. That area gets cruddy and you can have a bad ground and thus the jack doesn't work.

Solution: put a 12 ga wire (white for ground on 12v systems) with a ring on the end under one of the three jack bolt heads. Then run the wire to the battery ground. Simple, no?

BUT if you have a battery cutoff switch, you MUST run the special ground wire from the jack to the switched side of the battery cutoff switch. If you put it on the battery negative ground terminal directly, you've established a ground return from the frame of the TT to your battery, thus bypassing the cutoff switch. Then the CO detector, and all the other parasitic power drains will continue to drain your batts. Don't ask how I know this..


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

An electric tongue jack is the best option we ever got.

You get what you pay for. We had a "Venture" brand that lasted just past its warranty before it self distructed. We then bought a Barker which was great. The new trailer has an identical Barker.

Ditto on running a separate ground wire. Down here in the salt air the bracket to frame connection just doesn't hold up.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

CamperKev said:


> I'm already getting tired of cranking the front end of my 2012 292bh up and down by hand. Any suggestions on a good, dependable aftermarket electric jack??


The first year we had our OB I got a Barker 3500. I called the plant directly and they shipped it same day. It's a breeze, wouldn't be without it...you can install it in less than 30 mins. Don't recall exactly but seems to me that it was $239 delivered....and they sent it FedEx


----------

